# health insurance for dogs - yes or no?



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

does anyone have health insurance for the dog? if yes, can you recommend a company? or why not?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't have pet insurance. But I think it can be a good idea for some people. If I got pet insurance, I'd go with Pet's Best. But you should look at all the options before deciding on which company.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

The amt we've received in reimbursement has far exceeded what we've paid in premiums. I love ours, Pets Best. If you search the forums there are many threads on pet insurance, highly discussed here.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

oh ok, i tried to search. could not find it. guess i did something wrong. will do that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's the link for Pets Best: http://www.petsbest.com/landingihc/pet-insurance?gclid=CL2u0emxmLICFelaMgodvUYApA


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

That is the link to the insurance we have but I meant search the forums here.

http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/115937-puppy-insurance.html
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/113315-pet-insurance.html
http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/113206-pet-insurance-am-i.html
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/111629-pet-insurance.html
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/110234-someone-please-explain-pet.html
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/109364-best-pet-insurance.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/109131-pet-insurance-worth.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/108578-pet-insurance-should-i.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/108050-pet-insurance-company-best.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/101940-i-love-having-pet.html
(btw Skyler is fully rehab'd after 11mo from injury, better than ever thanks to an amazing rehab vet)
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/105999-would-you-buy-pet.html

There are tons more links but this will get you started. We should have a pet insurance sticky.


----------



## akasha (Apr 6, 2016)

About 2 years ago my brother’s german shepherd was diagnosed with Addison’s Disease, an autoimmune disease that required lifetime care. Medication and therapy for the disorder costs him hundreds of dollars a month and unfortunately now that his dog has what the insurers call a per-existing condition, no company will cover him. With two dogs and a fixed-income budget, I’m trying to find some affordable pet insurance to help cover future vet bills in case of any accident or illness. My husky is pretty healthy but my pug has already been to the vet a couple of times for breed-related stuff like heart issues, skin problems and breathing difficulties. I’ve started researching some options online but I’m definitely going to ask my vet and maybe some other pug parents at my local meetup. I’ve found a few resources online that are alright at explaining the basics about pet health insurance but I would suggest that anybody considering it checks with several sources and talks to their vet before enrolling in any specific plan. Hope these help you do the research you need to do and feel free to send me a pm with any questions

https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/en/articles/choosing-the-right-pet-insurance-policy
https://www.petinsuranceu.com/compare-pet-insurance/
http://www.preventivevet.com/dogs/is-pet-insurance-worth-it


----------

